# Bath Time!! What products do you use?



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm just about to give my pack a bath and wanted to know what products everyone uses? I like to try new shampoos and conditioners to see what works the best. Currently I use Happy Tails Bubbles N' Beads shampoo/conditioner in one and then I also use Pure Paws conditioner, which is a brand I recently discovered and I love it! I've read a lot of people who show their dogs used that brand.

What do you use??


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I just use an oatmeal type of dog shampoo from PetSmart. Nothing fancy.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Oatmeal based from my locally owned non-chain pet store.
Ours in nothing fancy either, but since it is seldom used I don't guess it makes much of a difference. Mine are outside all the time ~ we live outdoors in the summer we don't even cook or eat inside the house spring to fall, but the yard is fenced and they don't really get into anything that requires a lot of bathing. I always go by if they aren't clean enough to get in my bed they need a bath but it's a rare occurrence.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I too use an oatmeal based shampoo


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

I use AvoDerm Natural's Oatmeal Formula, however, I plan to switch to something more all natural/chemical free once this one is up. This does make Brew's coat very soft and clean, though!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I just use Sergeant's Fresh and Clean. Works well for my dogs.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

No sulfates nor silicones for me means none for the dogs either. What we use is free of: Parabens, phosphates, phthalates, DEA, perfumes and synthetic dyes. Smells like Almond extract to me.

This is it: Earthbath Puppy - 16 oz - Free Shipping

Since mine are also rarely bathed and this is so concentrated, it should last forever!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

soft as a babys butt :lol:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> No sulfates nor silicones for me means none for the dogs either. What we use is free of: Parabens, phosphates, phthalates, DEA, perfumes and synthetic dyes. Smells like Almond extract to me.
> 
> This is it: Earthbath Puppy - 16 oz - Free Shipping
> 
> Since mine are also rarely bathed and this is so concentrated, it should last forever!


We use the exact same kind! We bought it when we brought Ode home. We've only bathed her a few times and we've barely made a dent in it. I wouldn't use any other brand. I love it, and the "scent" is pretty delicious.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought a sample pack from Pet Head - it has the 'Poof' Deoderizer , 'Dry Clean' Dry Shampoo and 'Dirty Talk' Deoderizing Shampoo...probably not as wholesome as the others but has a lovely scent and leaves them nice and clean and soft  Need to get a conditioner though :/


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

For weekly of bi weekly baths, I use pethead shampoo and mane n tail shampoo, for "show baths" I use chris christensen whitening shampoo and their volumizing protein foam.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Currently, I use happy tails fur butter shampoo/conditoner. I'm still searching for that perfect shampoo and cond. Miya's very itchy and we haven't found one yet that helps drastically.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> Currently, I use happy tails fur butter shampoo/conditoner. I'm still searching for that perfect shampoo and cond. Miya's very itchy and we haven't found one yet that helps drastically.


I really like the happy tails bubbles and beads shampoo and conditioner in one! I think they make really good products!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mydaddysjag said:


> For weekly of bi weekly baths, I use pethead shampoo and mane n tail shampoo, for "show baths" I use chris christensen whitening shampoo and their volumizing protein foam.


I haven't heard of Chris Christensen, I'll have to look into that one! The lady who owns the store I buy everything at swears by pure paws. Have u heard of that??


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I use a cade oil shampoo, and swear by it. It doesn't smell fruity or fabulous, but
it does the job amazingly well without causing any irritation to even the most
sensitive dog, soothes itching, promotes growth and it even fights off parasites.

It is a miracle shampoo, I literally could not live without this, nothing comes
close imo. I first discovered it after trying everything on the market without
finding a shampoo gentle enough for our sensitive boy Benji. Once I saw the
incredible difference it made for him, I started using it on our rescues, if the
dog had a problem with their skin & coat this helped tremendously, and if they
did not have any issues this shampoo improved their coat beyond belief. I
don't know what I would do without it. Many folks on here comment on how
shiny and nice my dog's coats are, especially the boys' coats, THIS shampoo
& balanced raw nutrition are to thank.

Natural Cade oil Shampoo


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I use a cade oil shampoo, and swear by it. It doesn't smell fruity or fabulous, but
> it does the job amazingly well without causing any irritation to even the most
> sensitive dog, soothes itching, promotes growth and it even fights off parasites.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing LS! I will def check it out, ur pack does have beautiful coats!! Do u also use a conditioner??


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

No, no conditioner.

I do give a high quality fish oil once per week, same kind as I take, from the health food store.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

My phone just now loaded that pic of all 3, omg are they gorgeous!!! I love them!!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

LS, do you buy that shampoo locally? I saw on their page, under that product, it says "for testing"...any idea what that means? Is that like a smaller bottle to test it out first..?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> My phone just now loaded that pic of all 3, omg are they gorgeous!!! I love them!!!


Thank you my love! :daisy: I love them too! 





teetee said:


> LS, do you buy that shampoo locally? I saw on their page, under that product, it says "for testing"...any idea what that means? Is that like a smaller bottle to test it out first..?



I buy it at the yearly dog show we have here. The makers of it, two adorable
older French guys come every year. This website is the only place I found that
sells it. Stores don't carry it, I don't think. Not sure what the testing thing is all
about. The link I posted is to the small bottle, but you only need to use a tiny
drop, so the bottle last a VERY long time.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

meh $18 for shipping


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I use a cade oil shampoo, and swear by it. It doesn't smell fruity or fabulous, but
> it does the job amazingly well without causing any irritation to even the most
> sensitive dog, soothes itching, promotes growth and it even fights off parasites.
> 
> ...


They are just BEAUTIFUL!!!! May have to find that shampoo and give it a go!! The boys eyes are stunning!! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeus!! x


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

i love this pic of rocky, benji, and chanel!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

What a great pic of your babies!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

I use Warren London Oatmeal Shampoo.  He loves it and it has this amazzzzing cherry almond scent.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I use Natures Miracle Oatmeal Shampoo. I have been looking for something better especially since Jaxx is always itchy it seems.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I use Pet esthe for my dogs.It's not a popular brand in USA but it's really known in europe.I'm actually a shampoo/conditioner freak I have like 15 different type shampoo all of them is natural or organic.

I use the blue one for white hair dogs and volume down conditioner.

Pet Esthé - MILD AMINO ACID Series

This is an ultra-hypoallergenic shampoo, for coat and skin, that contains a vegetable base made from amino acids extracted from sugar cane and tapioca - plants said to provide the world's mildest shampoo ingredients. Over 99% biodegradable. Will not pollute rivers or oceans. 

Ingredients
Reduction bleaching agents that whiten fur, mud from various regions of the world, Dead Sea salt, propolis (an ingredient extracted from the hives of honeybees), jojoba oil, marine collagen, arnica extract, horse chestnut extract, grape leaf extract, witch hazel extract, ivy extract, Hypericum extract.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I use Freah and Clean Oatmeal Shampoo infused with protein. I got this from amazon.com because it is super highly rated. I bathe Lady more often than most would recommend (once every 7-10 days). I do not use conditioner and Lady is super soft and not itchy. I like this shampoo. It leaves her smelling lovely and is reasonably priced.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I use tropiclean oatmeal shampoo


----------

